# is it possible to live a sinless life after salvation?



## a (Jun 15, 2004)

This question arises from something I heard long ago in my Arminian years... I can't recall who told me this, but it was either from SBC or an Assembly of God teacher at my school.
Anyway, today as I confessed to God that my heart is dirty and sinful, this question crossed my mind.


The person told me that it IS possible, though not probable, for a person to live a sinless life after salvation. I think their argument was based on the idea that God commands us to be holy, and that He would not command us to do something that's not possible. Living a sinless life with God's help is possible.

Is this true, false? I know it's not practical or probable, but my motivation behind this question is this: If God has made us new, then perhaps He has purified our hearts. Along side this, the same teaching tells that we are sinless from the time we get saved until our first sin after that. What is good theology on this matter? Does it slap God in the face when I confess to Him that my heart is full of sin and utterly evil, when/if He has brought it out of that state?


Please forgive my ignorance on matters such as this. But I do certainly thank all of you who contribute to my learning.

Grace in Him,
ace

[Edited on 6-15-2004 by ace]


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jun 15, 2004)

[quote:7ccb6ceb1b]
I think their argument was based on the idea that God commands us to be holy, and that He would not command us to do something that's not possible.
[/quote:7ccb6ceb1b]

Ace - 

This idea is Pelagian. It was what Pelagius hated about what Augustine taught concening men and responsibility. Pelagius said that men do have the ability to repent on thier own because God commands men everywhere to repent. Augustine taught that men are depraved sinners, and even though God commands it, they cannot do it unless God enables them to do it.

This question you have runs along the same line.

God command us to live a holy live, but He is the one who gives us the ability to live a holy life. If we do not live a holy life, or simply sin, then it is our fault because it is our nature. Though we have been redeemed, we still ahve the remants of remaining sin and still struggle.

1 John 1:8-10 If we say that we have no sin, we deceive ourselves, and the truth is not in us. 9 If we confess our sins, He is faithful and just to forgive us our sins and to cleanse us from all unrighteousness. 10 If we say that we have not sinned, we make Him a liar, and His word is not in us.


----------



## a (Jun 15, 2004)

thanks guys,

what of the notion that we are sinless at the moment of salvation?

is that the case, or are we always sinful, from birth to death? But being bought by the blood is what makes us &quot;sinless&quot; at judgment?


and to revise the sinless living question, is it possible to live long periods of time (maybe months or years) without sinning? (i mean this in the context of God living through us, and not us doing this on our own)...

i have trouble living hours or a day without recognizing my sick ways...

[Edited on 6-15-2004 by ace]


----------



## Ianterrell (Jun 15, 2004)

It is impossible. We are unable to perfectly keep the commandments of God. The Apostles themselves sinned and still had to hold fast to Christ's perfect obedience. Paul admits this truth in Romans 7. We have the old man slung around our necks until we become glorified, until then we will have a battle to beat our flesh into submission to the Law of God.


----------



## staythecourse (Jun 15, 2004)

Guys I get extremely frustrated with my inability to stay clean and live holy. I want to throw in the towel sometimes and I ask God, why don't you let me live holy? wouldn't you be happier?

There. Nothing God doesn't already know I talk with Him about. I am glad ace brought it up.

I know God's not on trial here but I do get frustrated with doing wrong.

How do you guys keep from going crazy?


----------



## Ianterrell (Jun 15, 2004)

Ace the guilt of sin is gone, while indwelling depravity still wages a kind of guerilla warfare through our flesh.


----------



## Ianterrell (Jun 15, 2004)

[quote:c1b1506305][i:c1b1506305]Originally posted by staythecourse[/i:c1b1506305]
Guys I get extremely frustrated with my inability to stay clean and live holy. I want to throw in the towel sometimes and I ask God, why don't you let me live holy? wouldn't you be happier?

There. Nothing God doesn't already know I talk with Him about. I am glad ace brought it up.

I know God's not on trial here but I do get frustrated with doing wrong.

How do you guys keep from going crazy? [/quote:c1b1506305]

This struggle is humbling it shows us our continued reliance on the righteousness of Christ. Every Christian becomes discouraged at times. We do the very things we do not want to do. What keeps us steady is the cross of Christ and a salvation that comes through his Gospel.


----------



## a (Jun 15, 2004)

i guess it makes sense this way... in Scripture, all the great men of God were shown to fall in some way: Moses, Job, David, Peter, and though I don't remember an account of Paul's falling (after his conversion), he admits it himself in Rom 7.

all of these men clearly fell after they were brought into God's service... Is this God's way of restating that no man is sinless except Jesus?


----------



## Ianterrell (Jun 15, 2004)

I think so! Even Adam falls! Christ is superior in all things.


----------



## FrozenChosen (Jun 15, 2004)

Our inability to be holy in this world, and our hope of a holy communion with God after death are a couple things that help take away death's sting.

The &quot;holy person&quot; doesn't have so much to look forward to.


----------



## a (Jun 15, 2004)

[quote:a0f88591c5][i:a0f88591c5]Originally posted by FrozenChosen[/i:a0f88591c5]
Our inability to be holy in this world, and our hope of a holy communion with God after death are a couple things that help take away death's sting.

The &quot;holy person&quot; doesn't have so much to look forward to. [/quote:a0f88591c5]

frozen,
is that you playing the bass in that picture?


----------

